# [Xorg] Gestion du double écran sous kde (Résolu)

## sebB

Bonjour,

Je viens de passer de xfce à kde et j'ai un problème pour le double écran.

J'utilise le driver libre radeon sans xorg.conf.

Mon ordi à une résolution de 1366x768 et ma télé 1920x1080.

Sous xfce j'utilisais ces simples commandes

```
xrandr --output HDMI-0 --auto

xrandr --output HDMI-0 --right-of LVDS
```

Ca me donnait bien ce que je voulais à savoir, le bureau principal sur mon ordi et un écran vierge sur ma télé ou je pouvais transférer les applis d'un écran à l'autre.

Sous kde voilà ce que j'obtiens

http://pix.toile-libre.org/upload/original/1345663907.png

J'ai donc sur LVDS1 (mon ordi) la parti supérieure gauche du bureau, sur HDMI-0 (ma télé) la parti droite du bureau avec la partie droite de la barre des taches en bas, et dans la zone rouge (non visible) il y a la partie gauche de ma barre de tache.

J'aimerais mon bureau normal en LVDS1 et un écran vierge en HDMI-0 et non un bureau étendu sur les 2 écrans

J'ai essayé beaucoup de combinaisons avec xrandr et avec le gestionnaire de kde mais toujours le même résultat.

Xrandr

```

Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 1366 x 768, maximum 8192 x 8192

LVDS connected 1366x768+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 0mm x 0mm

   1366x768       60.0*+

   1280x720       59.9  

   1152x768       59.8  

   1024x768       59.9  

   800x600        59.9  

   848x480        59.7  

   720x480        59.7  

   640x480        59.4  

HDMI-0 connected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)

   1920x1080      60.0 +   50.0     30.0     24.0     30.0     25.0  

   1280x1024      60.0  

   1280x720       30.0     60.0     50.0     24.0  

   1440x576       25.0  

   1024x768       60.0  

   1440x480       30.0  

   800x600        60.3  

   720x576        50.0  

   720x480        59.9  

   640x480        60.0     59.9  

VGA-0 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis
```

lspci

```
01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Madison [Mobility Radeon HD 5000 Series]
```

Je suis sous gentoo stable

MerciLast edited by sebB on Thu Aug 23, 2012 5:59 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pti-rem

J'ai le même comportement de bureau étendu par défaut avec Gnome, comportement que j'aimerai changer moi aussi ; Je te donne un lien qui t'aidera peut-être ...

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/X.Org/Dual_Monitors/KDE

[édition] Je viens d'essayer Xfce et c'est intéressant de constater qu'avec ce dernier - contrairement avec Gnome et j'imagine Kde - le fait de maximiser une fenêtre ne l'étale pas sur toute la zone virtuelle formée par les écrans physiques ; la fenêtre maximisée reste au dimensions de l'écran où elle l'a été. Ce comportement est bien plus intelligent que d'étaler l'affichage de la fenêtre maximisée sur toute la zone virtuelle composée de plusieurs écrans physiques où l'on ne retrouve que des portions de la fenêtre maximisée - pas pratique pour la saisie ou pour la lecture ni même pour le placement des fenêtres ...

Il ne reste plus qu'à éclaircir cette différence de comportement du placement des fenêtres sur plusieurs écrans et que je constate avec le même xorg.conf.

----------

## zaverel

Salut,

je suis aussi en double écran: écran principal dvi (1680x1080) et écran externe vga (1280x 720)

Et ça marche nickel mais avec un xorg.conf car sans xorg.conf le réglage des écrans ne se fait

que lorsque le bureau est chargé, 

tandis qu'avec un xorg.conf c'est bon dès qu'on arrive à kdm (et donc pour tous les utilisateurs).

Tout est compilé avec le flag xinerama (make.conf)

 *Quote:*   

> # external DVI with DisplaySize and preferred mode overriden
> 
> Section "Monitor"
> 
>     Identifier      "VGA-0 "
> ...

 

Pour le modeline 1280x720 ,c'est à cause de l'edid de l'écran vga qui est faux.

Sans il reste bloqué en 1024x768.

 :Wink: 

----------

## El_Goretto

J'allais abonder au hasard dans le sens de zaverel, à propos du flag xinerama.

----------

## sebB

Effectivement xinerama a résolu le problème.

Merci à tous

----------

## pti-rem

résolu aussi pour gnome avec le global use flag xinerama

merci

----------

